# temperature ?



## budculese (Mar 9, 2010)

i've read several online grow guides and temperature is some what varied . my light test shows a temp of 82 deg ,what do people keep there room temps at?do people veg at 1 temp and flower at another temp? thank you for your help


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2010)

I have found that my plants like it between 70 and 77 with lights on and about 65 to 60 at night. Plants are fine at low 80's, but will begin to slow growth as temps climb.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2010)

I run my room from mid 60's to the mid 70's..66f to 74f


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Sigh. Room used to run as above. It was peaceful to walk in there. Now, CO2 means 88 and very uncomfortable. If there is not more than a 25% increase, I am going back.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

77 is my high...low 60's lights out, but my grow is set up in my basement.

If you want to bring your temps down, look into air cooled reflectors, and if it still stays too warm increase the size of your exhaust fan


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

The ideal temperature for the light hours is 68 to 78 degrees fahrenheit  and  for  the dark hours there should be  about  a  15  degree drop in temperature.  The growing room should be relatively  dry  if  possible.   What you want is a resinous  coating  on  the  leaves and to get the plant to do this,  you must convince it that  it needs the resinous coating on its leaves to protect itself from  drying out.   In an extremely humid room,  the plants develop wide  leaves and do not produce as much resin.   You must take care  not  to  let  the temperature in a dry room become  too  hot,  however,  since  the plant cannot assimilate water fast enough  through  its  roots and its foliage will begin to brown out.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> The ideal temperature for the light hours is 68 to 78 degrees fahrenheit  and  for  the dark hours there should be  about  a  15  degree drop in temperature.  The growing room should be relatively  dry  if  possible.   What you want is a resinous  coating  on  the  leaves and to get the plant to do this,  you must convince it that  it needs the resinous coating on its leaves to protect itself from  drying out.   In an extremely humid room,  the plants develop wide  leaves and do not produce as much resin.   You must take care  not  to  let  the temperature in a dry room become  too  hot,  however,  since  the plant cannot assimilate water fast enough  through  its  roots and its foliage will begin to brown out.


This post is a year to the day after the prior post.... Weird!


----------

